# VERTIGO feelings on the NEW track? Please vote honestly



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

after driving both old and new tracks,i am partial to the old smaller track just beacuse it was more of a challenge it seemed like. with the new track the size is just awesome but i feel that they could make it more technical or hell build a track like the river with quads and big hills. I beleive that allot of people would come out to a track that gives you a feeling like no other,,(((( the Quad)....
i am not trying to step on toes only feedback from others................................... IF U BUILD IT THEY WILL COME:bounce:


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

What happened to doing the layout that was posted on the forums before you built the current one? That layout looked sweet!!!


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

Make it like this!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Where's the choice for "I don't care and just want to race"?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Good Lord.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> Good Lord.


+1..........

I don't mean this argumentative, but are you (Corey D.) affiliated with Vertigo?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I like the track the way it is. Its probably not going to change alot soon. I know they did alter a few corners to allow buggies to make the rhythm section in a true triple double manner and a few jumps are going to be altered slightly to make it flow faster, further and more consistently. 

IMO we need one fast track and one technical one in Houston and thats what we got! Vertigo is the big fast track and mikes is a large technical track and I am very cool with that. 

So, as for the poll it it will get mods. Heck the jump before the straight could even be made to be huge like the river. Infact it already sorta is, it just doesnt feel like it because its built up like a huge table top about 4 feet up and you dont feel like your getting alot of air.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the track as is. Even the previous track had people wanting it changed. Small changes here is all the track needs from time to time and the guys at Vertigo does that. How about instead of polling for changes show up and be apart of the track build.

River track is style around for HARC and other races, why would anyone build a track like another track in the same area? 

If your lap times are over 44sec, than the current track is techincal enough for you. 

Why can't we just enjoy we have mutilple national level tracks in the area and run without the extra comments. Some people in other areas aren't as lucky.


As for mods, it already received 2 for the club race. Jerry sometimes manages to make a couple of changes to the track before a big race. He did with the prvious layout. May not get posted but "Mods" do occur.

Back straight recived a lip injection and the rythm section intial jump was enlarged for it to become a triple double if done correctly.


Thanks Jerry and Derrick for what you guys have done so far. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

kstoracing said:


> Nothing wrong with the track as is. Even the previous track had people wanting it changed. Small changes here is all the track needs from time to time and the guys at Vertigo does that. How about instead of polling for changes show up and be apart of the track build.
> 
> River track is style around for HARC and other races, why would anyone build a track like another track in the same area?
> 
> ...


Amen man.

As a matter a fact I'm leaving in an hour to go there and work on some jumps today. (track work day). If you want to see "changes" come to the track work days and lend a hand. Hope to see ya out there.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

GoFaster said:


> Where's the choice for "I don't care and just want to race"?


 .


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*Not affiliated*



Courtney Vaughan said:


> +1..........
> 
> I don't mean this argumentative, but are you (Corey D.) affiliated with Vertigo?


No just a PAYING customer. This thread is not to **** anyone off, just get others thoughts without stepping on derek and jerrys toes. I love having a place to race


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*hell yea*



Cassidy S. said:


> Make it like this!


 that is what im talking about. Vertigos track is about that big just not as technical. I think that a techinical track makes a better track for honing your skills vs. a balls out fast track..... my 2 cents and now days they are not worth the copper they are stamped out of


----------



## christmas racing (Sep 1, 2010)

Can't we all just get along lol. Lets RACE I LIKE THE TRACK FIX THE JUMPS WHEN NEEDED DRAG IT RACE IT LOL


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Corey D. said:


> that is what im talking about. Vertigos track is about that big just not as technical. I think that a techinical track makes a better track for honing your skills vs. a balls out fast track..... my 2 cents and now days they are not worth the copper they are stamped out of


Why don't you go make it like that?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Corey D. said:


> No just a PAYING customer. This thread is not to **** anyone off, just get others thoughts without stepping on derek and jerrys toes. I love having a place to race


Stepping all over their toes is exactly what you did by putting up a thread AND a poll asking people what they thought of the current layout. IMO the current layout is a blast. It's fast, it flows, it kinds of reminds me of some of Harl's layouts at Area 51, which is a track a lot of people loved, and it will hone your skills as well as a tight track. The last "technical" layout we had was for the RC Pro race at Mike's early this year. It was tough, it was fun. 30 minutes after the race was over people got on the forums and started beotching about how hard it was, and they couldn't clear this section, and they kept breaking parts on this section, and they ended up ripping the technical sections out. It doesn't matter what type of layout they build, there will always be someone willing to get on the internet and whine about it. I don't own 'em, I don't build, I don't run 'em, but I appreciate the people that do and the work they put in. I'll pay my money and race it no matter what they come up with. But, if I had any layout ideas, I'd go talk to them in person rather than starting an internet thread that had nowhere to go but the way this one went.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

+ 1 Chris. good post.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep, we like it fast. But if you want change. Where were you yesterday for their official track "work" day? I went out there and resurfaced blow outs and worked on jumps for 8hrs till my hands blistered. You want changes. Get out there and help out. I suggest all kinds of things to the owners of vertigo in person, they dont see it as stepping on their toes. 

Btw the rhythm section is now a triple double. Fast into the triple, with decelerating double that pops you up and down slow to make that next turn tight. More subtle changes will follow later, but it will remain a fast track. I'll go to mikes soon to get my "technical" fix.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Just my thoughts without stepping on derek and jerrys toes. I would perfer keeping the track format how it is but change the jumps to more like actual jumps instead of like kinda of flat salom pop jumps. Just more technical and crazy like the The River. Just saying and more turns, step downs, doubles, triples, quads and big banks. But I know it would take work and man hours....


----------



## jonw (Jul 13, 2007)

Consider yourself lucky to have a choice of a few tracks to race on every weekend. Can't keep everyone happy. It takes a lot of work to build/rebuild and maintain a track. Wish we were closer to you guys up there. We haven't been to Vertigo yet but want to make a race there soon. It's always fun to show up to a new layout for us. 

Think about the owner/members that put the work into the build and give them props when you are at their track. Also give them some input/opinions on the layout. Keep up the good work Houston guys!

Jon Whitenton


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

All the tracks in Houston offer different styles. With Vertigo its a fast flowing track, River is tight and technical and Mikes is a bit of both.


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

technical tracks are cool, but fast flowing tracks are more fun in my opinion... i like to see my buggy fly around the track. not stop, 180. whoops, 180 one double 180.

thats just me.


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

TheTmizz said:


> technical tracks are cool, but fast flowing tracks are more fun in my opinion... i like to see my buggy fly around the track. not stop, 180. whoops, 180 one double 180.
> 
> thats just me.


ya george youre unbeatable like that, we need to race! lol and how bout we join the baja's at the back of wells fargo on eldridge and race them?! haha jk


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I think it is what it is, all the track owners are consumer focused and are willing to take any suggestions you might have. I would have started by talking to them first before putting up the post and you'd be surprised what response you would have gotten.

BTW, "I just like to race the little cars"


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

killerkustoms said:


> I think it is what it is, all the track owners are consumer focused and are willing to take any suggestions you might have. I would have started by talking to them first before putting up the post and you'd be surprised what response you would have gotten.
> 
> BTW, "I just like to race the little cars"


+1


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Mannn there's alote of hate for this thread so much hate in the air could slice it with a knife lol.


Why some of yall get so mad over it just suggestions guys. Dont get offend over the suggestions guy gives over vertigo


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*wow*

:headknock:headknockyou guys hate me Osamma right about now. All of you calm down, I did not poke your girlfriend or kill your dog.... Can someone have an opinion and see if anyone agree's? yes i know this is a public forum, but are we not all adults that like to play with toy cars? or are we really big kids that like to beat up on the little nerdy guy that looks funny and eats his boogers? All iI was trying to say was If you look at it in a dirt bike prospective, which would you rather spectate or race on a motorcross track or a supercross track in the middle of reliant stadium with 50K people. When I drive my toy car I like to have fun; and I am sure that everyone on here agrees, which is more fun a lower lap time or 15 foot of air?

On a side note It would benefit Derek and Jerry more because of the hobby shop sales, When your car is that high and comes down sometimes parts break, I consider this part of the fun. If you are not breaking stuff you are not pushing the car to the limits!:headknock


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Corey D. said:


> :headknock:headknockyou guys hate me Osamma right about now. All of you calm down, I did not poke your girlfriend or kill your dog.... Can someone have an opinion and see if anyone agree's? yes i know this is a public forum, but are we not all adults that like to play with toy cars? or are we really big kids that like to beat up on the little nerdy guy that looks funny and eats his boogers? All iI was trying to say was If you look at it in a dirt bike prospective, which would you rather spectate or race on a motorcross track or a supercross track in the middle of reliant stadium with 50K people. When I drive my toy car I like to have fun; and I am sure that everyone on here agrees, which is more fun a lower lap time or 15 foot of air?
> 
> On a side note It would benefit Derek and Jerry more because of the hobby shop sales, When your car is that high and comes down sometimes parts break, I consider this part of the fun. If you are not breaking stuff you are not pushing the car to the limits!:headknock


Listen, just get out there and help rebuild it like some of use who wanted changes did. Otherwise make your own track or dont go to vertigo. Just when we all thought you couldnt put your foot in your mouth more, you did.


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*track rebuild*

Jason, if i was invited i would be there to help, schedule permmiting. I have never been asked.... So as far as my foot in my mouth I am sorry I have the [email protected] to say what is on my mind.

BTW I am the same as all of you guys I like to race little toy cars !!!! My driving means I break them more


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

This thread took a wrong turn guys..............Gary, do your thing man........


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*Agree*

Yep agree with CV


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Vertigo announced it on the forums, on their website and I personally invited you on post #9. They were working on the track all day and all night you could have came any time. You just like talking and not doing the grunt work. But I agree, GARY kill this *** hat's thread. No one here likes him.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

They also posted up a work party last week that several people came out on Friday for. 
Opportunity is there. Seize it.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

As you can see the guys that actually help build the track take ownership of it, when comments about the layout of the track. And you do get 15' of air on the current layout. If driven correctly and you don't have to worry about breakage as much.

Next time there's a build day make your comments/suggestions in person and you will get a more welcomed attitude. I am sure Jerry and Derrick will be making some tweaks to the track today and tomorrow to get ready for the race. Show up with a shovel and your suggestions. I am sure the response would be a little better.


----------

